# Would you approve of a "like" button on this site?



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it, because I feel good when people like my stuff. At the same time though people might get jealous of others who hog up all the likes and may feel inferior to them. We'd get threads complaining about not getting any likes and then I imagine the mods would come in and say it's not a competition to see who has it worse.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Would love it. Thumbs up thumbs down, the fact that my post was read and induced a response fuels me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have seen a lot of posts I would like if there was a button.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

This is just going to more users even more self-conscious/ruin self esteem when they don't get as many "likes" or "upvotes" as other users. It's going to enforce a "popular" clique of users who always get lots of likes, and a group of people who always get few to none.

No. This is just a bad idea.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think that's a good idea, but it would be cool if there was some sort of sharing feature, like I could flag a thread and people on my friends list could see that I'm recommending that thread for them to read.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's amusing. The people who voted no disliked the thread. :lol


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, I love both likes and dislikes. Why would I get jealous of other users if we all have SA and have joined this forum for starters?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It'd be nice to like someone's post to show some support/encouragement or to express agreement without saying something redundant.

But... Although, I'm not worried about feeling inferior or unloved, I don't want my post being liked (especially if I'm getting notified). It'd be ok if I could turn the function off for my post.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

no way. people are very fragile here. they already feel unliked or unnoticed irl. anything that seems like a popularity contest really doesn't have a useful or appropriate place here.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

iCod said:


> This is just going to more users even more self-conscious/ruin self esteem when they don't get as many "likes" or "upvotes" as other users. It's going to enforce a "popular" clique of users who always get lots of likes, and a group of people who always get few to none.
> 
> No. This is just a bad idea.


I'm apart of a forum which has a similar feature. You're able to "like" posts and things like that and it does make you feel self-conscious or not as worthy as other members if you aren't getting the same kind of attention for your posts. I don't think it would be a great feature for a site like this.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Not really, I don't feel like this site should be like Facebook. It's a refuge for those who get away from the social aspects of life, not something that should be implementing those social aspects that people avoid.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

No because:



iCod said:


> This is just going to more users even more self-conscious/ruin self esteem when they don't get as many "likes" or "upvotes" as other users.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, then we can click like to posts we like without having to actually respond with "+1" or "Ditto" or "This" or "^What she/he said". People who don't get many quotes can be validated that their posts are actually being read.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Things like that get cancerous pretty quickly.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

If you want Facebook, go to Facebook.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

No.

As it's been said above, there would be a small clique of users who would get tons of likes and (most likely) there would always be users who would barely get any likes at all (on a regular basis). People who are not popular here already get it rubbed in their face when they look at people who have lots.

In my opinion, this a bad idea and it would probably cause more problems then it would solve.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I wouldn't mind personally, but it might not be appropriate on a site used by people who are highly sensitive to being judged.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I would be fine with it, but I can understand why it wouldn't be a good idea to be implemented here.

Didn't there used to be a like button on one of the forums? the nutrition and supplement or the meds section? I swear I remember there being for a brief time when I joined.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Nah,
Don't see the point in having that on a site like this. It would only exacerbate mental illness for those who are insecure and feel invisible.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. however only a like button please... .positive confirmations rather that having also a negative button.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> yes. however only a like button please... .positive confirmations rather that having also a negative button.


-1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> -1


what? why. ? state a reason why you say "-1"


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

gopherinferno said:


> no way. people are very fragile here.


Is that some sort of reference to me? :sus


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Good idea.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Milco said:


> Is that some sort of reference to me? :sus


yes



karenw said:


> Are you joking?


no



mentoes said:


> _Like_


another yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, we do like rating things, don't we.

Likes were enabled for several years on the more objective forums (Nutrition, Therapy, and Feedback come to mind). One day, the statistics showed up on everyone's profiles, there was an uproar, and they were entirely removed. This, despite the feature having been present for several years without so much as a hint of criticism from members.

For myself, I would say just go ahead and add it. Let the poster get affirmation that people read and appreciate their input, and let the reader have a quick way of showing this where they otherwise wouldn't.

For the site as a whole, I can see where both sides are coming from, so I would defer to majority vote, and it's looking like the majority doesn't want it, so there's your answer.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

What about people who already have a ton of profile views and friends? And those who receive more replies than others? This site is already pretty cliquey if you ask me. Generally speaking, the more you post, the more likely you will be to receive likes. I don't think anyone will be specifically made out to feel inferior by anyone. 

Perhaps, if we didn't show how many likes a person has received, and only showed that it was liked to the person who made the post and nobody else, I think it would work better that way. We could like posts and give the poster validiation and none would be the wiser.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about the idea is that it's similar to Facebook's like button. Which wouldn't be a bad thing if I didn't despise Facebook for many other reasons than the fact that they have a button.

But you can't land on any site on the web (including this one) without seeing those obnoxious Facebook and Twitter buttons. Why the hell are those here? If I wanted to be on Facebook, I'd be on Facebook.

I'd rather make this about taking those buttons off this site.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A like only and simply a +x score without knowing who liked.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, putting a like button would just make people feel bad if they are being overlooked. People here are more sensitive than at other places.

But a hate button would be good. This would provide an efficient means of letting a person know how much they hate them, which would allow the person to adjust their personality accordingly.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

iCod said:


> This is just going to more users even more self-conscious/ruin self esteem when they don't get as many "likes" or "upvotes" as other users. It's going to enforce a "popular" clique of users who always get lots of likes, and a group of people who always get few to none.
> 
> No. This is just a bad idea.


Spot on


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I remember they tried out a "Like" button on this site last year. It did not go over well.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will only approve of an 'Unlike' button. So either you get no unlikes, or many people unlike you.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes. I would like to like stuff.

Meanwhile, if facebook does ago ahead with a dislike button I predict that there will be more relationships lost and perhaps a new world war.



gopherinferno said:


> no way. people are very fragile here. they already feel unliked or unnoticed irl. anything that seems like a popularity contest really doesn't have a useful or appropriate place here.


Also, that's too bad because I'd probably like most of your posts. I guess you'll just have to settle on fantasizing about some guy officially approving of your wordsmithing. You could have had both fame and probably fortune, but ya blew it.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I like getting replies instead because people actually took their time to type it and when you get likes its like "meh"


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

All something like this will do is bringing in the complex of self-assurance, which overtime will manifest into a superiority and competition complex. It is pretty much one of the main foundations facebook has evolved now to survive on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> All something like this will do is bringing in the complex of self-assurance, which overtime will manifest into a superiority and competition complex.


 Well, what we need to do is figure out how to use that to manufacture a self-polishing simplification. All this complexity is getting to my uncertainty simplex.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Robot the Human said:


> Yes. I would like to like stuff.
> 
> Meanwhile, if facebook does ago ahead with a dislike button I predict that there will be more relationships lost and perhaps a new world war.
> 
> Also, that's too bad because I'd probably like most of your posts. I guess you'll just have to settle on fantasizing about some guy officially approving of your wordsmithing. *You could have had both fame and probably fortune, but ya blew it.*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> what? why. ? state a reason why you say "-1"


 @WillYouStopDave
still waiting for the reason(s) .....


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No. This isn't facebook.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Milco said:


> Is that some sort of reference to me? :sus


love Mark Heap.

You aren't a fan of Jam are you by any chance?


----------



## Lolpingu (Oct 13, 2014)

I suppose a like button is fine, as long as it's not joined by a dislike button. I browse Reddit a lot, and I'll be honest, the atmosphere feels very hostile because of the whole upvote/downvote thing. A rating system is usually fine, but in a site with a lot of depressed and possibly unstable people, getting downvoted and having a negative score could have some really bad consequences as I've learned from several support groups on Reddit.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I have seen a lot of posts I would like if there was a button.


Yeah, it would save me the trouble of having to write what they just put in a different words so as to agree with them.

It'd also be great if it showed who +'ed your post. There was a brief feature on here like that.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

splendidbob said:


> love Mark Heap.
> 
> You aren't a fan of Jam are you by any chance?


Didn't know it, but I'll check it out 
I mostly know him from Big Train, Spaced and Green Wing.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Lolpingu said:


> I suppose a like button is fine, as long as it's not joined by a dislike button. I browse Reddit a lot, and I'll be honest, the atmosphere feels very hostile because of the whole upvote/downvote thing. A rating system is usually fine, but in a site with a lot of depressed and possibly unstable people, getting downvoted and having a negative score could have some really bad consequences as I've learned from several support groups on Reddit.


Yes, it's bad enough on a site like Reddit. I get the feeling that those guys/gals take it a little too seriously. I've tried to be active on Reddit a few times, but the whole place seems too cliquey.

Come to think of it, a like button wouldn't be healthy for me. Even if everyone liked all of my stuff all of the time, that probably wouldn't be enough to douse the fire of my burning "like" greed. I could see myself getting overly obsessed. One of my biggest problems in life is frantically, yet subtlety, trying to gain acceptance from others. This problem is slowly getting better, but it's still sad and it sucks. I wouldn't wish this type of curse on my enemies.

I can see it being beneficial for some of us while harmful to the rest. We're all an interesting and diverse bunch of rascals!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

No, No, No, No and NO


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no.

Maybe if it wasn't displayed to everyone (i.e. you can only see when people like _your_ posts). Otherwise it will just turn into a popularity contest and make people feel bad.


----------



## carolina3298 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sure why not?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Sooner or later it's going to be a race to see who gets more likes. Popularity contests on a Social anxiety website? Yeah sure go ahead.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I would dislike a button like "like" button.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Can we stop talking about it? It's a terrible idea on a mental health site. It's bad enough on places like youtube or Reddit or even Facebook...

You're just going to make someone like me feel even more foreign among the popular and normal people.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Were you not here for that riot that one time


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm on another forum where people get rated higher on the site based on the amount of likes they get. (There's a green bar above their name that gets larger and their title changes along with it) and it's a pretty bad idea even on a non SA forum, because there's always certain users who use the system to gain popularity and post pointless things in order to get likes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

minimized said:


> Can we stop talking about it? It's a terrible idea on a mental health site. It's bad enough on places like youtube or Reddit or even Facebook...


 Seems to work fine on Youtube, actually. The bad idea on Youtube is comments. I don't want your comments. I just want your thumb.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Why make members who already feel overlooked worse about their posts? This is a mental health forum not a popularity contest.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

You guys do know that it's only a popularity contest if you make it one, right?

On top of that, there's the argument that it will "make people even more self-conscious if they don't get as many likes." But I can obviously just invert this argument and claim "but people who _do_ get likes will feel better about themselves, by this logic."


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

only if i can like my own posts otherwise its useless imo


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

iCod said:


> This is just going to more users even more self-conscious/ruin self esteem when they don't get as many "likes" or "upvotes" as other users. It's going to enforce a "popular" clique of users who always get lots of likes, and a group of people who always get few to none.
> 
> No. This is just a bad idea.


I think the SAS clique itself is more damaging, tbh.

Anyway, it has potential to increase post quality, imo, when fap threads and nonsense gets no thumbs up.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think that's a good idea, and I say this as a user that some people consider popular. I already get enough passive aggressive comments because of that and obviously for people who get less likes they will also feel bad. It just creates even more of an us vs them divide which is really popular right now.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TCNY said:


> *only if i can like my own posts* otherwise its useless imo


yes. also this feature should be unlimited. would give me something to do when the forums are slow


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

TCNY said:


> only if i can like my own posts otherwise its useless imo


Like the annoying narcissists from Facebook who like their own status? Ewww.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> Like the annoying narcissists from Facebook who like their own status? Ewww.


 I find the concept of "narcissism" to be hilarious. How did we end up living in a society where looking out for yourself is a bad thing? I mean, WTF?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I find the concept of "narcissism" to be hilarious. How did we end up living in a society where looking out for yourself is a bad thing? I mean, WTF?


You're the first person I meet who defends narcissism. I don't wanna debate about it because I'm lazy, but I'm not the only who could tell you that narcissits look like they think the world spins around them, which is just annoying.

And liking your own status is like high-fiving yourself in public. I mean, WTF?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> You're the first person I meet who defends narcissism.


 No. I'm probably just the first person who doesn't have a problem with it. I think it's normal for people to be selfish. What worries me is people who lie and say they aren't.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. I'm probably just the first person who doesn't have a problem with it. *I think it's normal for people to be selfish*. What worries me is people who lie and say they aren't.


I think being selfish is a natural animal instinct. I mean it's obvious, amost everybody wants to be selfish 24/7. But as human beings, we know that being selfish can damage others, so it's an instinct that should be discouraged if we want to live in peace as society. I know you won't believe me but I always try not to be selfish with the people around me.

Think both about yourself and the neighbor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> I think being selfish is a natural animal instinct. I mean it's obvious, amost everybody wants to be selfish 24/7. But as human beings, we know that being selfish can damage others, so it's an instinct that should be discouraged if we want to live in peace as society.


1. But being religiously unselfish can damage you.

2. You can't live without damaging someone indirectly. There's a difference between pointless, malicious violence and necessary evil. You're on the internet right now because someone built all of the necessary components to make a computer for next to nothing. Many of these people are barely surviving while you sit here and argue that you can't handle being given a thumbs down on the internet. You wouldn't be able to afford a computer that was made 100% ethically. Something has to give somewhere along the line.

How much do you think a keyboard would cost if we weren't taking advantage of the people who make keyboards? Maybe this does or doesn't apply to you personally but it applies to a lot of us. I wouldn't dream of stealing someone's computer but I take advantage of the low cost components that are made possible by the way this market works. It's selfish but if I wasn't doing that, I'd be sitting here in the dark doing nothing.

Anyhow, just some perspective. People love to espouse this flowery, fluffy idea of being completely ethical and unselfish and demonizing those who live in the real world but most of them avoid really thinking about what they're saying. It's actually unnatural and the human race cannot defeat every law of nature that exists simply because we don't like them.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> 1. But being religiously unselfish can damage you.
> 
> 2. You can't live without damaging someone indirectly. There's a difference between pointless, malicious violence and necessary evil. You're on the internet right now because someone built all of the necessary components to make a computer for next to nothing. Many of these people are barely surviving while you sit here and argue that you can't handle being given a thumbs down on the internet. You wouldn't be able to afford a computer that was made 100% ethically. Something has to give somewhere along the line.
> 
> ...


Jesus... OK, you just started a fraking debate, and I told you I was too lazy to make one. I read nothing. Maybe you should summarize what you're trying to say, because all I'll say for now is that people who are selfish on purpose are dickheads.

Night.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eukz said:


> Jesus... OK, you just started a fraking debate, and I told you I was too lazy to make one. I read nothing. Maybe you should summarize what you're trying to say, because all I'll say for now is that people who are selfish on purpose are dickheads.
> 
> Night.


 Well, at least "dickhead" doesn't have any of that clinical varnish that's so popular these days. I can live with that. That was my whole point. People are dickheads. Even those who pretend they're not are working an angle for their own selfish reasons.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Twelve Keyz said:


> no.
> 
> Maybe if it wasn't displayed to everyone (i.e. you can only see when people like _your_ posts). Otherwise it will just turn into a popularity contest and make people feel bad.


that's a good idea


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> What about people who already have a ton of profile views and friends? And those who receive more replies than others? This site is already pretty cliquey if you ask me. Generally speaking, the more you post, the more likely you will be to receive likes. I don't think anyone will be specifically made out to feel inferior by anyone.
> 
> Perhaps, if we didn't show how many likes a person has received, and only showed that it was liked to the person who made the post and nobody else, I think it would work better that way. We could like posts and give the poster validiation and none would be the wiser.


already cliquey? wtf seems fine to me. I felt very welcomed when i joined.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

No. It will become harder to delude myself into thinking people like me when nobody likes anything I post.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oobe said:


> I voted no because:
> 
> 1) Encourages negative emotion when a member posts something interesting/helpful and it gets no likes


 So you agree with me when I say that people should be forced to respond to every thread so the person who made it does not feel sad when there aren't many responses?



> Additionally the majority on this poll say No, so it is not going to happen.


 I'm confused. Saying no to a poll is not a dislike?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oobe said:


> I am voting 'no' to the possibility of a like button. I neither like or dislike the poll. I thought to most people that would be quite obvious.


 You are stating that you dislike the person's idea. Which is exactly the same concept as disliking someone's thread. At least be consistent.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

I propose the USEFUL button - as in did you *like* something in a post that you found useful.





Or a BANANA DANCE button. We cannot never have enough of those!
:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

It would become a competition to who can be the most popular. It'd be better to have a private like so that only the poster could see who liked their posts. Plenty of forums have this.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am not for making the remnants of the old web more profitable and mainstream.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah, no. there have been many forums i haven't joined solely because they have that feature. too many people trying to fuel their egos by being a jackass to others just to get a 'like' from their friends.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes :3 more like such as Facebook than vote up or down like Reddit~


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Well a 'like' button would be nice for people who like to kiss each others butt.
Other than that is pretty useless in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mattsy94 said:


> I wouldn't mind it, because I feel good when people like my stuff. At the same time though people might get jealous of others who hog up all the likes and may feel inferior to them. We'd get threads complaining about not getting any likes and then I imagine the mods would come in and say it's not a competition to see who has it worse.


We used to have a like button. They got rid of it though.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

if u like those other websites that have likes then stick to them. I don't get why you'd want a like option on every site you go on.


----------

